# sources for inexpensive gram scales...



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I've seen two different inexpensive(~$20) scales at Harbor Freight and wondered if anyone here in weight weenie land has any experience with them or other inexpensive scales?

This one claims to be good up to 500grams
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93543

This one claims to be good for 5000grams:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95364

Any thoughts or recommendations otherwise?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I got mine at Sam's Club. Good up to 4-5 pounds.

May have been marketed as a postage scale but will read in grams.

Works great.


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

MerlinAma said:


> I got mine at Sam's Club. Good up to 4-5 pounds.
> 
> May have been marketed as a postage scale but will read in grams.
> 
> Works great.


Thanks for the feedback MerlinAma. Do you recall the $ and +/- accuracy on that Sams Club postage scale?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

LigonierA1 said:


> Thanks for the feedback MerlinAma. Do you recall the $ and +/- accuracy on that Sams Club postage scale?


I really don't. It's 3-4 years old now.

The stuff I weigh always comes close to the anticipated weight based on Weight Weenies listings and/or listings I trust. Not necessarily manufacturer info, for sure.


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

Go to the post office. Use theirs for free. How many times do you need a scale?


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

simonton said:


> Go to the post office. Use theirs for free. How many times do you need a scale?


I use the postal scale at work. It measures to the 0.01 oz (~3gm) which is fine for me. I haven't looked to see if I can switch it to grams, but I don't really need to and don't want to piss off the office manager. My co-workers think I'm nuts, and I don't argue with them.

I use my fish scale for the big stuff. It weighs lbs/oz and I can switch it to grams too, but I just leave it on lbs and convert if necessary Obvously, it's only accurate to 1 oz, but again, for the heavy stuff, that's fine with me. I don't really care if my pig weighs 17 lb 5 ounces or 17 lb. 6 ounces: I call it "less than 17 1//2 lbs"

Which begs the question: why do we Americans give every SINGLE bike component weight in grams, but the total weight in lbs?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I have the Ultimate Support Alpine Digital Scale.
Available in a Desktop Version and a Hanging Version.
The Desktop is for small parts, and the Hanging is for bikes and wheels.
Cost about $45.
View attachment 161280

John


----------



## simonton (Mar 11, 2007)

Just in my head, but I think 0.01 oz = 0.3 grams.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Bought an "Escali" brand on Ebay a couple of years back. Still going strong. I originally bought it for weighing food portions but also use it for weighing bike parts.

For bike parts try to get one that tops out at 6 lb.


----------



## LigonierA1 (Aug 12, 2005)

John, is that the same unit that Excel has in their catalog? Looks very familiar, might be the same thing my local shop has hanging from the rafters. 

RC28, thanks for the Escali name, lots on eBay to peruse and the pricing looks competitive.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I bought a few on Ebay that have a 0.1g resolution and a max of 2000 grams fro ~$30. The only problem is that they are pretty small and I have to get creative when weighing frames.

Starnut


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

ebay?


----------



## Mahatma Kane (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1165


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

simonton said:


> Just in my head, but I think 0.01 oz = 0.3 grams.


To be just a tiny more precise: 0.01 ounces = 0.283495231 grams


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Wal Mart. Postal scale. Nuff said.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Police auctions.


----------

